# Entry Thread - Workspace Showoff Contest



## ico (Apr 4, 2012)

This is the entry thread for **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/contests/155070-thinkdigit-forum-workspace-showoff-contest.html*.

*If you have any questions, ask in the above thread.* Posts like "cool setup!!" will get deleted if posted in this thread. Keep this thread clean and only post snaps here. 

Guidelines are quoted below. All ze best. 



ico said:


> *Guidelines for submitting an entry.*
> 
> * You need to submit *two images.*
> * *One image for the competition entry.* Having a watermark is your wish. We will prefer if you watermark.
> ...





ico said:


> *Example of a correct entry.*
> 
> *i.imgur.com/OMUMF.jpg
> 
> *i.imgur.com/LzCzx.jpg


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 4, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/oO448.jpg

*i.imgur.com/SQb4Y.jpg


----------



## Tenida (Apr 4, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/Ho9OX.jpg
*i.imgur.com/qg9K0.jpg


----------



## tphobe9312 (Apr 4, 2012)

entred
*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-yNQg83S5k1w/T3yMUZPzS_I/AAAAAAAAAEU/civ1IjWbPTY/s478/img+1.jpg


*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-5ZEN-DXbmgk/T3yML37PhNI/AAAAAAAAAEE/O_Gbvpz1f2c/s637/img+2.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 7, 2012)

Entered!




*i.imgur.com/ruZ32.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Ek4Ij.jpg


----------



## d3p (Apr 7, 2012)

Here goes...my Setup.....

*i.imgur.com/cyubO.jpg

*i.imgur.com/nucTL.jpg


----------



## harshatiyya (Apr 8, 2012)

entered. 

*i.imgur.com/BpwEs.jpg

*i.imgur.com/1QaOb.jpg


----------



## saurabh_1e (Apr 8, 2012)

My updated Entry!

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-b2BWRIVo2OA/T4RDkVfPG7I/AAAAAAAACpo/TRXLAFTeO2Q/s2000/100_0168.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-iLSRZKfWevg/T4REjquZmgI/AAAAAAAACqQ/p8bWkbjB7V8/s2000/100_0172.JPG


----------



## Nipun (Apr 9, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/qGIkM.jpg

*i.imgur.com/5E0uO.jpg


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 10, 2012)

My cubicle at Adobe, bangalore!

*i.imgur.com/KI2Oy.jpg

*i.imgur.com/9iWRs.jpg


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 10, 2012)

Here comes mine 
*i.imgur.com/VX5jt.jpg
*i.imgur.com/yct1c.jpg


----------



## mohityadavx (Apr 11, 2012)

*i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff403/mohityadavx/IMG_1112comp.jpg

*i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff403/mohityadavx/IMG_1117.jpg


----------



## thatsashok (Apr 12, 2012)

*dl.dropbox.com/u/36816180/Pics/WP%20contest%20entry.JPG


*dl.dropbox.com/u/36816180/Pics/WP%20contest%20verification.JPG


----------



## nbaztec (Apr 12, 2012)

That's my workspace. PC to the left, Study to the right. It's a sad place to be studying next to your PC. 
(Sometimes I think it mocks me whenever my inner self cringes at my helpless plight on my forever-on-going exams)



Spoiler



*nbaztec.co.in/var/why-small.jpg

*nbaztec.co.in/var/why-small-proof.jpg



P.S. Self-modeled thanks to the timer technology.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 13, 2012)

*My (saswat23) Entry Thread - Workspace Showoff Contest*

Ok, here is mine. 
*i.imgur.com/IBDNQ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/gNLi8.jpg


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2012)

My workspace

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5311/6933112970_a1a84bc32a_c.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7085/6933113864_2b795f3057_z.jpg


----------



## koolent (Apr 16, 2012)

My RiG.. A very Basic one.. 

*i.imgur.com/CqH1P.jpg

*i.imgur.com/xmr5P.jpg


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 23, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/wNdYZ.jpg


*i.imgur.com/gZGqR.jpg


----------



## gautamsatpathy (Apr 26, 2012)

*satpathy.org/media/1-gautamsatpathy-thinkdigit-contest-01.jpg

*satpathy.org/media/2-gautamsatpathy-thinkdigit-contest-02.jpg

My office...


----------



## utkarsh73 (May 2, 2012)

My Gaming Space/Study Table/Workspace.

*i.imgur.com/U71BR.jpg

Verification Image

*i.imgur.com/Y1U2C.jpg


----------



## KDroid (May 3, 2012)

*i.minus.com/jbxf9SF3gXXRqt.JPG

*i.minus.com/iikxOvDqNdwN4.JPG


----------



## Anish (May 4, 2012)

Actually cleaned up my place else you can simply imagine the place with the type of work I do 
*i.imgur.com/PNQw0.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Uf9eZ.jpg


----------



## pramudit (May 6, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/C2Emq.jpg

*i.imgur.com/6uUJh.jpg


----------



## mukul_rockstar (May 6, 2012)

*img84.imageshack.us/img84/4172/52566949.jpg
By mukul_rockstar at 2012-05-06

and

*img189.imageshack.us/img189/3383/photo0336iy.jpg
By mukul_rockstar at 2012-05-06


----------



## rhitwick (May 8, 2012)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7098/7159176890_3a9a2fe823_b.jpg

and

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8027/7159222230_874b6239f3_b.jpg


----------



## devx (May 9, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/hEk0w.jpg

*i.imgur.com/QImEE.jpg


----------



## StrYker_BLACK_E (May 9, 2012)

*My Rig*

*i.imgur.com/KLENK.jpg

*i.imgur.com/xgz6f.jpg


----------



## dalbir (May 10, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/9ww6d.jpg

*i.imgur.com/aQdCu.jpg


----------



## kapilove77 (May 10, 2012)

Here is mine i know i am not gonna win still anyways 

*img818.imageshack.us/img818/6086/anujimage1137.jpg

*img502.imageshack.us/img502/9311/anujimage1138.jpg


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (May 12, 2012)

Here's my entry.. 

*i.imgur.com/pHiPh.jpg

*i.imgur.com/SQ8S7.jpg


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 12, 2012)

"If you are not criticized, you may not be doing much."

*i.imgur.com/og5sd.jpg


"When you win, say nothing. When you lose, say less"

*i.imgur.com/SiGvr.jpg


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 13, 2012)

*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/IMG_1583copy.jpg

*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/IMG_1585.jpg


----------



## rethin (May 14, 2012)

*Re: ThinkDigit Forum Workspace Showoff Contest*

Hi, Here is my entry to the contest.
Due to limited space in my room, i have changed my "window space" to PC work space   

*i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb400/rejin_r/4%20workspace%20contest/FINAL_ENTRY.jpg

*i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb400/rejin_r/4%20workspace%20contest/FINAL_ENTRY_TDF.jpg

My Work space includes, 
Desktop + Laptop(Personal) + Laptop(Office)
I use the laptop mainly for gaming and watching movies. Desktop is for Multiplayer games with bro.

Desktop is connected to Monitor through Analog input, P. Laptop through HDMi and Office laptop through DVI port.  I can switch the sources to monitor on the fly  

Speaker system is multiple input capable. Desktop is connected to speakers using the stereo cable and Laptop is connected through 5.1 channel.

When i work on office lappy, i connect the same keyboard and mouse that i use for my desktop and  also use the monitor to work.

Hope u like. All the best to contenders... Thanks to TDF and SVG Tech.


----------



## desiJATT (May 14, 2012)

Here's my workspace, refurbished with curtains, and my new PC ofcourse 

*img11.imageshack.us/img11/1650/rszdsc02043.jpg

*img827.imageshack.us/img827/8665/rsz1dsc02048.jpg


----------

